# Problemas con las X en ATI Radeon Xpress 200.

## azazel2010

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en gentoo y estoy teniendo algunos problemas con la targeta grafica 

Cuando ejecuto 

#startx 

La pantalla se me queda en negro con el monitor encendido y a los dos minutos es que entra en el entorno grafico.

Esto es lo que sale en el  /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to write to DVO Slave 136.

i2c write: 0x33, 0x30

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

# lspci 

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]

01:05.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress Series (RS482)

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Kernel 

2.6.31-gentoo-r10

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

para instalar el enorno grafico y los drivers segui ;

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Tambien intente con las sugerencias que decian en la ultima paguina de arriba 

Section 4 - Troubleshooting  -->  Question 4.40: X appears to be starting up, but I can only see a black screen

la unica sugerencia que no hice fue la de limitar la ram.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     400   250   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HWP"

   ModelName    "HP w19"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  55.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock"       "off"

        Option       "NoDRI"                    "on"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "ReducedBlanking"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection 

 
```

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

El log de las X 

./var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux ulima 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Mon Mar 29 00:18:21 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 30 March 2010  10:03:01PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 30 23:16:24 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x7e60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:5974:103c:280a ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/134217728, 0xd8500000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002100/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:1) 1002:5874:103c:280b ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress Series (RS482) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8510000/65536

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

          .

          .                                                    #   no puse todo el codigo para ahorrar espacio.

          ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

          .

          .

ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d8500000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d8500000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "NoDRI" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5974)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c8000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering forced off

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 1 PCI interface in multifunction mode, accessible memory limited to one aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 1432, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 400.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=40000

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVO" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVO:RADEON DVO Controller" registered at address 0x88.

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown Connector Type: 8

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDC Type: 8

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL PAL-M NTSC-J 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x68

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-D

  DFP1: INTERNAL_DVO1

  DDC reg: 0x198

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 2679  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 33

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 25

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 0 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 48 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: HP w19

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: CNC733RCKM

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0022f0792601010101

(II) RADEON(0):    2111010380281978eece50a3544c9926

(II) RADEON(0):    0f5054a56b8081008140818095000101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098

(II) RADEON(0):    36009a001000001c000000fd00304b1e

(II) RADEON(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0048

(II) RADEON(0):    50207731390a202020202020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):    00434e4337333352434b4d0a20200069

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 2679  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 33

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 25

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 0 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 48 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: HP w19

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: CNC733RCKM

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0022f0792601010101

(II) RADEON(0):    2111010380281978eece50a3544c9926

(II) RADEON(0):    0f5054a56b8081008140818095000101

(II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098

(II) RADEON(0):    36009a001000001c000000fd00304b1e

(II) RADEON(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0048

(II) RADEON(0):    50207731390a202020202020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):    00434e4337333352434b4d0a20200069

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1440x900

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9849

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1440x900

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c8000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable FP2

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x7fff7800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 65536 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00816000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x0081a000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 8280 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 57224 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x0081e000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x7fff7800 0x7fff7800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): EXA Composite requires CP on R5xx/IGP

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 4

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 58597376 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP

disable TVDAC

disable FP2

disable TV

disable FP2

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 106500000

best_freq: 106505000

best_feedback_div: 119

best_ref_div: 8

best_post_div: 2

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x7fff7800 0x7fff7800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set FP2

i2c write: 0x8, 0x39

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to write to DVO Slave 136.

i2c write: 0x33, 0x30

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to write to DVO Slave 136.

i2c write: 0xa, 0x98

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to write to DVO Slave 136.

MMIO mask: 0x288 0xfffffffd 0x2000004

enable FP2

disable TVDAC

disable TV

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 400 x 250

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

```

 .%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

emerge --info

```

          .Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Mar 2010 22:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

modulos 

#lsmod 

```
   

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  202124  10 

radeon                341724  0 

drm                   134740  1 radeon

i2c_core               19832  1 drm

arc4                    1524  2 

ecb                     2328  2 

,

,

.

```

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

tengo instalado 

x11-base/xorg-server

 Latest version installed: 1.6.5-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 Latest version installed: 6.12.5

lxde-base/lxde-meta

Latest version installed: 0.5.0-r1

!!!!!!!!Para configurar el kernel use los dos links que puse arriba !!!!!!!!

Por cierto tuve que crear  el archivo   .xinitrc en mi root y en mi usuario porque no existia, este es el contenido del archivo : 

.xinitrc 

```

exec startlxde

```

Si necesitan mas datos me dicen.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>     Identifier  "Screen 1"
> 
>     Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"
> ...

 A bote pronto creo que deberias poner en tu configuración "DefaultDepth X" donde X dependerá de la memoria de video que tengas o de como veas mejor la pantalla en subsection display tienes desde el 1 hasta el 32 (creo).

----------

## azazel2010

Perdon, pero no entendí, esta mal configurada la parte de  Section "Screen"   :Question:   , esa fue la que me generó  X -configure.

Si pongo todas las posibilidades que tiene en Section "Screen"  al final las X escojen la que mas les conviene   :Question:  .

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si pongo todas las posibilidades que tiene en Section "Screen" al final las X escojen la que mas les conviene 

 ¡Ya! pero por si acaso no está muy madura esa funcionalidad prueba a ponerlo, en más de una ocasión me ha sido necesario echar mano de la antigua usanza, en todo caso prueba, si no va lo vuelves a quitar y ¡a mirar otra cosa!.

----------

## azazel2010

ok , vay a hacer lo que me dices a ver que pasa.

gracias.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola bienvenido al foro azazel2010

 *azazel2010 wrote:*   

> Perdon, pero no entendí, esta mal configurada la parte de  Section "Screen"    , esa fue la que me generó  X -configure.
> 
> Si pongo todas las posibilidades que tiene en Section "Screen"  al final las X escojen la que mas les conviene   .

 

El kernel ya viene parcheado para la ati revisa bien como la configuraste.

Por si te sirve te coloco el xorg mio ya que tengo una ati 1100 y me va de lujo con 3D

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "FGL.renamed.libglx"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "FGL.renamed.libdri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Option "XkbLayout"    "es"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "QDS"

   ModelName    "41"

EndSection

Section "Device"

         Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

a y en make.conf esta linea

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *azazel2010 wrote:*   

> La pantalla se me queda en negro con el monitor encendido y a los dos minutos es que entra en el entorno grafico.

 

Asegúrate de que Gentoo se puede resolver a si mismo con el nombre de host que le hayas asignado.

```
~ # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="loem"
```

```
loem ~ # ping loem

PING loem (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from loem (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.086 ms
```

Si esto no funciona, es que te ha faltado agregar a /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1   loem      localhost
```

Esta puede ser una de las causas de esa demora.

Salud!

----------

